# help with pedals



## ikonwun (Oct 26, 2002)

i just got done fixing my main shift rod. i had to go get one at the stealership cuz i didnt trust a junk yard one . now this week my damn pedal braket broke and theres nothing in my bently about fixing it..... anyone had to replace one of these please help me i can do it but i need to know if theres anything i need to look out for >>> its a mk2


_Modified by ikonwun at 5:49 PM 6-28-2004_


----------

